# Share your recipes.



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thought I'd make a thread for sharing recipes. Chicken, eggs, turkey, duck or any thing else you want to share.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

you cant beat a simple poached egg on toast.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I pretty much use recipes but I do know this one from memory.

Chicken pot pie casserole. (Easy version)

FILLING
Meat from 1 whole boiled chicken.
2 - cans condensed cream of mushroom soup
(or 1 can cream of mushroom & 1 can cream of chicken)
1/4 - 1/2 cup chicken broth
1 - 12oz bag of frozen mix vegetables
1 - small onion chopped 

CRUST
1 1/4 cup Bisquick 
1 - stick margarine melted
1 - cup milk

Mix the chicken, vegetables, soup, broth and onion. Add salt, pepper and what ever spices you like.
Pour into a greased 9X13 baking dish.

Mix Bisquick, margarine and milk. Pour and spread it over the top.
Bake at 350 for 45-60 min.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Little wings, I make the same casserole,but use stove top stuffing mix on top!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds good, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Use two boxes for a 13x9 pan


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

rob said:


> you cant beat a simple poached egg on toast.


Come on Rob, you can do better than that. Lol 
I was hoping for some local culture. What is a classic South Wales chicken dish?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is one of our favorites, especially for those tough birds ya gotta pressure cook and have nice shredded meat. The wife uses pre-made all natural pesto and it freezes well too!








Jim


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried this? Not sure if I could stomach a raw egg but might be good to cook with!
Homemade Mayonnaise
http://www.grit.com/food/homemade-mayonnaise-recipe-ze0z1303zgar.aspx#axzz35FGYVom9


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to make my own mayo. Seems like the recipe was about the same.
Super easy!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

These were sooo yummy! You can use AP flour instead of GF. I added some fresh garlic, basil, chives and 1 cup of corn meal. I skipped the draining step. Then, I fried them in organic coconut oil. I also added 4 of "my sized eggs" which are yr old mixed but def not WL sized so would be about 3 eggs instead of 2.
http://www.sugarfreemom.com/recipes/gluten-free-zucchini-fritters/


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Egg Bakers

Spray a muffin pan with cooking spray
Line as many cups as you want with lunch meat ham or turkey.
Add 1 tablespoon of Salsa. 
Break an egg into each cup.
Bake 350 until eggs are cooked, then sprinkle grated cheddar on top. Melt
Top with more salsa and if desired, a dollop of sour cream

This is a super easy breakfast, especially if you have company.


----------

